# Muncie casting numbers



## 67GTOfan (Jan 2, 2011)

Should the casting numbers on a M20 trans. in a 67 GTO be 3885010? Any exceptions? Found one that has a casting number of 3851325 which from what I can tell was used in 64 & 65. Thanks....


----------

